# chronic versus acute



## cbeuerlein (Oct 26, 2011)

I work in an orthopedic clinic.  The doctors are requesting an article from a medical journal/website defining the difference of chronic versus acute for cpt codes 23410 and 23412 if there is only a small Rotator cuff tear.

Thanks
Carrie


----------



## nrichard (Oct 26, 2011)

*Hope this helps*

http://electromedicalsolutions.net/orthopedic-news/orthopedic-coding-acute-versus-chronic-injury/

Also in the Ingenix Ortho Coding companion it states, "Report 23410 if the repair is done for an acute rupture of the musculotendinous cuff and 23412 if chronic.


----------



## scooter1 (Oct 27, 2011)

We also now have the ICD-9 code of 726.13 Partial Rotator cuff tear  effective 10/01/11.
Just a FYI


----------

